# Morritt's Tortuga Club



## shmoore (May 6, 2006)

Are any Tortuga Club Townhouse units oceanfront or are they all poolside?


----------



## GreatGarloo (May 6, 2006)

Morritt's Tortuga Club's Ocean Front Units was severly damaged by hurricane Ivan.  There were three OF buildings with Units.  

One has been repaired and I believe just opened.  The other two buildings were demolished and are now being rebuilt.  

Therefore, there are only limited ocean front units.  All of the pool side units were opened months ago, so they have been in use for months.

Morritt's has a web site that shows the construction going on.  The new OF's won't be ready until the end of this year and beginning of next year.

You might want to consider the Morritt's Grand which is on the same property.  Both buildings are concret and OF.  They suffered minor damage in comparison to the Tortuga Club and are opened.


----------



## mistergizmo (May 6, 2006)

The answer to the question is:  Yes, some Townhouses are poolside units.


----------

